# My latest sign project



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Hoping to make several more of these. A guy sent me a picture of their jacket patch and asked for a wood sign. It took a lot of designing to get it like this. There were a few things he needed to keep as close as possible to the patch. He loved the final outcome and now hoping I can sell more to the rest of their group members.
It's just shy of 19"x 19"


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks very nice, Chad! What wood and finish did you use? I can't tell if the letters/graphic is raised or if they're pockets - which are they?

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

It's a light Birch but stained with a dark walnut and Oak. The wings are natural. Everything is pocketed out. (Is that even a word? LOL) I then did 2 coats of clear gloss Polyurethane.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you bitmap trace the pattern or do it all from scratch? Were you able to find the right font, or have to improvise?? Bet it took more than 10 minutes on the computer. lol Kudos!!!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

honesttjohn said:


> Did you bitmap trace the pattern or do it all from scratch? Were you able to find the right font, or have to improvise?? Bet it took more than 10 minutes on the computer. lol Kudos!!!


I did do a bitmap trace but still took a lot of time! The wings were killer! Had to find the best look while still being able to machine them to match. I probably have about 8 hours total in the design to make it all just right. Then hand staining the wings was another 3 hours.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Chad . Can’t imagine the amount of work to get it to that point


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great job Chad . Can’t imagine the amount of work to get it to that point


Thanks Rick! Yeah it was a lot more than I originally anticipated that is for sure. The customer was super excited so it made it worth it. :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is an outstanding plaque! We have a number of Sun City developments here in the So Cal desert.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice job


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Tom!
Thanks Mary!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Gene!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nicely done Chad. If he shows it to the rest of the group I'm sure you will be getting some orders for more plaques. You might also get orders for other chapters.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Nicely done Chad. If he shows it to the rest of the group I'm sure you will be getting some orders for more plaques. You might also get orders for other chapters.


Thanks!
He just took it to a chapter meeting and they loved it! He's posting it on their Facebook page so hopefully I get lots of orders!


----------

